# Audi Sport Team Joest - 3 Drivers Autographs



## 47508 (Feb 13, 2002)

Tried to sell these on eBay and no takers...go figure. Anyone here interested. First IM gets 'em. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/230914098468?ssPageName=STRK:MEUSX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1560.l2649 

I will send them for free 'cus I'm nice and have been around here for yearrrrs and its time to give back (a little). 

I will also trade for an 2008 Audi TT 3.2 Haldex unit that allows 50/50 AWD split.


----------

